# ipmitool SOL /w Dell iDRAC on R710



## sko (Feb 15, 2021)

I still have an old Dell R710 server running in my network and am trying to get SOL working via ipmitool.
I remember fighting with this server and SOL at some time in the past, but I can't remember if I could get it to work back then.

With all Supermicro servers (from ancient X8 platform up to recent X12), a simple `ipmitool -H host -U user -P password -I lanplus sol activate` was always sufficient and it 'just works'™ out of the box (apart from some minor glitches /w arrow keys when accessing the BIOS or some controller-firmware)

But with the Dell the only thing I get is either complete garbage output when setting bitrates to 19.2 (kbps) or a non-responding or even hanging (i.e. i can't even exit with ~.) session for every other bitrate. (default is 19.2)

Those are the current sol settings:

```
% ipmitool -H hostname -U admin -P password -I lanplus sol info
Info: SOL parameter 'Payload Channel (7)' not supported - defaulting to 0x0e
Set in progress                 : set-complete
Enabled                         : true
Force Encryption                : false
Force Authentication            : false
Privilege Level                 : OPERATOR
Character Accumulate Level (ms) : 50
Character Send Threshold        : 100
Retry Count                     : 7
Retry Interval (ms)             : 480
Volatile Bit Rate (kbps)        : 19.2
Non-Volatile Bit Rate (kbps)    : 19.2
Payload Channel                 : 14 (0x0e)
Payload Port                    : 623
```

I always get the info about 'Payload Channel (7) not supported' when issuing any sol commands - I never get such messages on any Supermicro server and Channel 7 is not even set as far as I can tell

```
% ipmitool [...] sol payload status
User 1 on channel 14 is enabled
```

disabling payload doesn't affect the message or the initial problem, when trying to set another channel via "payload enable <channel>" the channel is silently ignored.

Can anyone with a Dell R710 at hand try to reproduce this or found a way to get SOL working?


----------

